# Antipsychotics



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Just out of curiosity I was wondering if anyone takes antipsychotics? If so, what were they prescribed for? If your not currently on an antipsychotic, have you ever been?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

That's what the doc prescribed me for sleep, I am thinking about getting it to help me stop my crazy fears and thoughts but I don't know, im hesitant. I took it in the past no problem, but did it help you at all?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

true


----------



## Rawry (Jan 7, 2013)

I've tried seroquel at numerous different dosages and it somewhat helped with anxiety but completely decimated my cognitive functioning. Considering DP makes conversation difficult in the first place (staying in the moment, emotional connection, being integrated with "reality", word retrieval, sentence structure, communicating thoughts coherently, etc), I hated this side effect. When I didn't feel like passing out from this med, I couldn't hold a conversation for the life of me. Conversations forced me to constantly work my ass of mentally to try and explain a simple word that's typically easily accessible in my vocabulary.

I can't think of a good example atm but essentially a word I'd normally be able to recall even when fully depersonalized was impossible to remember. I had to try to convey what I meant in a different manner while keeping the same train of thought and I'd occasionally run into ANOTHER word while trying to explain the first word I got stuck on in the first place!

Both a friend of mine and myself experienced the exact same thing. We both noticed the drug would reduce anxiety if you didn't feel like passing out, but the anxiety reduction was entirely overridden by the extreme mental fogginess. I noticed I would want to speak more often but ended up withdrawing more overall in the end due to the mental impairment it caused. I was not on any other meds at the time.


----------



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

i took Seroquel just once but I couldn't take the side effects i was spinning out all over the place couldn't even think i was like a zombie for 3 days

Im now taking zyprexa 5mg for my racing thoughts


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I am on an antidepressant,but 3 days ago my doctor prescribed me a very little dosage of Hedonin (antipsychotic) to stop the weird thoughts, for now all I experience from it is I pass out 15 minutes after taking it,I should take it in the morning and in the evening but I am going to take it only in the evenings because I have no control over my brain when I take it,I just fall into a very deep sleep and don;t move for like 8-9 hours.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

I took Sibelium as antipsychotic.

Made my head much clearer.

1 year ago i started taking Efexor which did miracles. I'm downsizing it right now but it's a very good anti anxiety worker.

The Efexor made me feel even more depressed the first 2 weeks but started to kick in after.

Things are going quite well up until now. I start feeling weird when I get stressed and with a lot of people around me or when things get hectic. But I can fonction well in daily life.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I take an anti-psychotic called Dolmatil (otherwise known as Sulpiride) I have been taking it for a long time and it helps quite a bit..It doesnt eliminate the DP symptoms but it definitely takes the edge off...In fact it has made my DP reasonally manageable for 20 years or so now...I was taking Citalopram in conjunction with it for a number of years after a serious relationship breakup and that helped too....I found the Citalopram helped with my general mood...I have since come off the Citalopram and am taking Dolmatil 300 mg once daily on its own now....I am in the process of trying to come off the Dolmatil too but its a very slow process....Im gonna do it little by little over the next year or so because I dont want to totally shock my system...

Im actually a nervous wreck as regards stopping this drug because in all honesty it has kept me going all this time even though i still have and have had a lot of rough periods while being on it...

It also never caused me any major side effects that I can mention...

I just remember when I was first hospitalised with chronic DP about 20 years ago being put on Dolmatil 200mg once a day and feeling much improved in a matter of a couple of days...


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm on 3mg of Risperidone a day. I was diagnosed with Psychosis NOS back in April during hospitalization, following some odd behaviour at a convenience store that got the cops involved.


----------

